# Captain John ( johny) Clark



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I am looking for some info on Captain John ( Johny) Clark who was for a number of Years the ( I believe) Harbour Master at ( I think) Aukland, New Zealand.
In this weeks Fleetwood Weekly News, there is a small anouncement in the deaths column that Johny , an old school chum and a man who could down a pint with the rest of us with ease, passed away in Aukland after "loosing his brave fight for life" 0n June 12th, 2012 age 61.
very little else was said, and I would just like to know for the old school mates he left behind, any info about him in recent years.

If anyone from down under knew Johny.........would like to hear from them.
Although small in stature, I always remember him as big in personality and a big smile to match.
RIP, Johny..........you'll not be forgotten.
Best wishes to his family, and god bless.

Neil Howard - Pritchard, ex Fleetwood Bailey Secondary Boys school class mate.


----------



## Wallyh (Apr 2, 2007)

The late John Clarke ended up working for Interisland Line as Master running between Wellington & Picton, his forte was the fast Incat ferries that ran oiver here for a few years. I first met him when I was the Manager Ship Safety Inspections for the NZ Maritime Safety Authority. He was and I wish I could say is, one of the most gentlemanly people I have ever met or had to deal with, not only that he was a superb seafarer he could certainly throw one of the fast ferries around with aplomb. He was held in very high regard in New Zealand and without a doubt will be sorely missed by one and all

Capt Jack Hutchings


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Wallyh said:


> The late John Clarke ended up working for Interisland Line as Master running between Wellington & Picton, his forte was the fast Incat ferries that ran oiver here for a few years. I first met him when I was the Manager Ship Safety Inspections for the NZ Maritime Safety Authority. He was and I wish I could say is, one of the most gentlemanly people I have ever met or had to deal with, not only that he was a superb seafarer he could certainly throw one of the fast ferries around with aplomb. He was held in very high regard in New Zealand and without a doubt will be sorely missed by one and all
> 
> Capt Jack Hutchings


thanks very much for your comments Capt Hutchings.

It brings a tear to my eye knowing that I could be called one of his mates in our young formative years at school.
just dug out a picture of our first school photo, taken in September 1962.
John, or johny as we all knew and called him through school is sat front row , fourth from the left next to the teacher...his effervescent smile is/was his great feature in life.


----------

